# Mauszeiger ausblenden



## Wagner (10. Jun 2007)

Ein kräftiges "Howdy" an die Gemeinde,

Also ich steh vor folgendem Problem:

Ich bin grad dabei ein 3D-First-Person-"Shooter" zu programmieren. Movements und so funktioneren schon einwandfrei, bloß hab ich mit der Maus noch ein paar Probleme. Ich frag ständig die Mausposition ab und vergleich diese mit den Werten davor, doch wenn ich da denn "Rand" von Bildschirm komme, dann is es eben schon am Maximum bzw. Minimum. Dieses Problem hab ich nun schon gelöst, in dem ich immer die Maus zentriere, jedoch gefällt mir dass nicht. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, wie kann ich die Maus ausblenden? Und wie bekomm ich mein Frame so hin, dass er über den kompletten Bildschirm geht (eben wie bei nem richtigen Spiel).

UND ja, ich hab schon gegoogelt aber ich bin zu keinem nennenswerten Ergebniss gekommen. Somit würde ich mich auf eine Antwort freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Wagner


----------



## merlin2 (10. Jun 2007)

> Frame


Ich würde grundsätzlich zu Swing raten.


> Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, wie kann ich die Maus ausblenden?




```
setCursor(getToolkit().createCustomCursor(new ImageIcon("").getImage(), new Point(0, 0), "No Cursor"));
```
Auf die Komponente, über der der der Cursor unsichtbar werden soll, anwenden.


> Und wie bekomm ich mein Frame so hin, dass er über den kompletten Bildschirm geht




```
setSize(getToolkit().getScreenSize());
```
Oder:

```
setExtendedState(MAXIMIZED_BOTH);
```
Die erste Variante setzt lediglich die Größe, während die zweite Das Fenster tatsächlich maximiert.

Wenn du ein Vollbild willst, musst du zusätzlich folgendes schreiben:

```
setUndecorated(true);
```


----------



## Roar (10. Jun 2007)

merlin2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Frame
> 
> 
> Ich würde grundsätzlich zu Swing raten.


swing für ein 3d spiel :autsch:

mit GraphicsDevice#setFullScreenWindow() kannst du ein fenster übrigens in einen "echten" fullscreen modus setzen


----------



## Wagner (11. Jun 2007)

Hey,

schonmal Danke. Fullscreen hab ich hinbekommen, aber den Cursor unsichtbar zu machen nicht. Ich meine es liegt daran, dass Toolkit iwie mit swing zusammen hängt : /

Hat jemand einen idiotensicheren Vorschlag?^^

greetz


----------



## merlin2 (11. Jun 2007)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> merlin2 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man kann Swing auch für 3D-Spiele nutzen.


----------



## Wagner (11. Jun 2007)

mein MainFrame "heißt" "f" und wenn ich:


```
.setCursor(getToolkit().createCustomCursor(new ImageIcon("").getImage(), new Point(0, 0), "No Cursor"));
```

mach, dann kommt folgender Error:





> non-static method getToolkit() cannot be referenced from a static context



Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, was ich da machen muss? 

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## merlin2 (11. Jun 2007)

```
f.setCursor(getToolkit().createCustomCursor(new ImageIcon("").getImage(), new Point(0, 0), "No Cursor"));
```
Darfst du nicht innerhalb einer statischen Methode, z. B. main(), aufrufen


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jun 2007)

```
setCursor(Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().createCustomCursor(new ImageIcon("").getImage(), new Point(0, 0), "No Cursor"));
```


----------



## merlin2 (11. Jun 2007)

Ja, so geht das natürlich auch!


----------



## Wagner (11. Jun 2007)

Vielen Dank  

kann geschlossen werden!  :toll:


----------



## merlin2 (11. Jun 2007)

Hak's doch ab!


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jun 2007)

Wagner hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kann geschlossen werden!


Das kannst du doch selbst machen. Guck mal unten links, da gibst einen kleinen "Abhaken"-Button.


----------



## merlin2 (11. Jun 2007)

Ich? :wink:


----------

